# HUNTING OR TARGET SHOOTING?



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

​
*HUNTING OR TARGET SHOOTING?*

HUNTING3733.64%TARGET SHOOTING7366.36%


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

I thought it would be interesting to see if most the people on here hunt or target shoot, please click the one which you do MOST of, john


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

This answer will be quite clear cut in this day in age, it is just too tough for many to consistently get out in the field to hunt. Target shooting can be done, everyday, anytime, and for a very short time...there is a lot of flexibility to it.

I love to hunt with my slingshots, I just can't get out nearly enough to do it more than target shooting!

Regards - John


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I gave up hunting years ago, I only did it cause it gave me time with my father since he's been gone it just doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I still hunt from time to time, but with conventional weapons, because I posses the skill and knowledge to consistently, humanely, and efficiently dispatch animals with them and thereby convert them to groceries. If and when I reach a point that I am confident in my ability to do the same with a slingshot I will consider hunting with one, but I'm not there yet by any stretch, and refuse to risk unnecessarily injuring an animal due to a lack of shot placement or lethality.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I would hunt with a slingshot if I had the opportunity. But I target shoot, constantly.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I hunt (and voted for that one) but the wild majority of the shooting I do is probably more of a "plinking" mode. My 32/444 sets work admirably for either.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

I setup my bands for either hunting power or just lightweight pinking. I need more exposure to find out about slingshot target shooting. All I know is with air weapons, target setups are barely powerful and is accurate for10m(less energy = less travel). Does it work the same way with slingshots?


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I voted Hunting: I shoot static target just for the warmup, then Hunting. I will occasionally do some plinking, but not when there is any chance of taking something wild. Frogman


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm not a hunter but the way things are going it's getting to the point were it will be necessary. So I target shoot so when I have to I can.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I could never kill a poor defenseless animal with my slingshot...

so I voted target shooting, until I am good enough shot where I can


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I like both to tell the truth, but at the same time I prefer to hunt. Target shootig is too stacionary for me. I like the idea of walking for hours looking for the prey and try to take it down. At the same time I am lucky to know people, places and situacions. Hunting keeps me going for hours.
Target shooting is more like a lonely practice and there is very little emotion to share. Saludos.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Hunting here in the Denver metro area would probably net me 5 years in prison. If I moved up the road a ways to Boulder, that would increase to 20 to life and they'd throw red paint on me while chanting at my trial.


----------



## keeco (Feb 28, 2010)

I voted hunting,but suburban poaching is what it is.Semi tame bunnies and squirrels.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Voted for hunting, but still I can' hunt which the place I live.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

voted target but im a frustrated hunter at heart.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

it all depends!


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Voted for target, because i like to practice alot before venturing into the field, all good hunters need practice!!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I voted targets as Crows,rats and rabbits seem smarter than I







,that said my targets are catching up fast they seem to have developed invisible shields that deflect my shots


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

My vote is Killing things. There is nothing like the feeling of high you get when you make a kill shot with a slingshot, or any primitive weapon that you have made with your own hands. I guss its just in my blood. Though my 4 year old son has taken his first bird this year with a slingshot. Fruit dont fall far from the tree!


----------



## Rxslice (Apr 22, 2011)

I voted hunting, i practice but do most of my shooting when i am on the hunt. I usually plink while i wait to spot prey. But I eat everything I kill, save snakes, rats or carrion eaters.


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

I voted hunting but I target shoot every day so I am ready for when I do get to hunt.


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

In my country, if i just shoot a cat(not even killing it) i can get arrested... so hunting??, not for me! XD!

And besides, im jewish, so i cant eat rabbits or all those animals.. wat do u want me to hunt? a cow? heheheh







.

I voted target shooting







.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

What rabbits not kosher?








Maybe if you found a really little cow.


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Nah, rabbits are not Kosher, as far as i know







.

And even if i found a cow and killed it.. it wouldnt be Kosher cuz i killed it with a slingshot ! XD, only an authorized Rabbi or something like that can do it(not with a slingshot tho), hehehe







.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Hunting!

The whole reason I ever used a Catapult/Slingshot from my childhood on is to hunt game, I only shoot targets to stay sharp for hunting and I dont even practice daily. Wild game tastes better than coke cans or paper targets hahaha.

Nico


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Both, targets to stay sharp for hunting and cans for fun.
Philly


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

I voted target. I love shooting, whether slingshot, arrows or bullets, but I've never hunted. My dear old father lost all desire to go hunting because his father was killed in a hunting accident back in 1949. I don't have any qualms about hunting, but I won't kill beneficial animals like snakes or non-game birds. If I go hunting, I'd like to kill some rabbits, rats or mice. I'd eat the rabbits, but the rats and mice would go in the garbage.


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

shoot some cans or other things but i would like to hunt


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

I didn't hunt before I started making slingshots and have found nothing about this sport that makes me want to hunt. I have a ball catcher and targets set up permanently and absolutely love shooting on and off through the day,

Al


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I honestly answered that MOST of my shooting is targets. I can shoot targets in the house anytime. I can go a block, down on the beach and fire stones into the ocean anytime. It takes much more time and effort to go out somewhere I can hunt. I suspect that with the shift to urban living in North America, most folks will have the same difficulties hunting. But my preference would be hunting.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

As8MaN said:


> Nah, rabbits are not Kosher, as far as i know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa! That and that circumcision thingy are enough to keep me from converting. But I do think Israeli women are super hot.


----------



## bulljunk (Jul 9, 2011)

As8MaN said:


> Nah, rabbits are not Kosher, as far as i know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


****, I'm glad I'm not Jewish! JUST KIDDING As8MaN!!! I voted target shooting because I practice religiously(the same as my archery) because when the shot presents itself, I feel that I should be able to make a clean kill! Just like archery, you will make 100 practice shots for every hunting shot(AT LEAST!)


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I shoot target only. Who knows in the future?


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Quit hunting years ago due to health reasons so now I shoot targets almost every day and do a lot of pest control. It really keeps dogs from digging up the yard and leaving unwanted piles laying around. The number one thing is that I can shoot indoors and with .177 BB's with a PFS you can be entertained all day.


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

mostly Targets but take my pult ever time I walk the dog, so I am redy to hut any chance I get.


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

Im not sure, i go on a 'hunt' every day im on leave, i take my dog out and shoot at animals, if i hit them then thats a hunt to me, if i miss i just walked the dog, if my wifes at work and the kids at school and im on leave then i'll spend from 06.00 to 10.00 then 10.30 to 15.45 out hunting with the dog, i'll normally only kill pest animal's because if i reared a animal and someone shot it i would shoot them, but then again i don't disagree with others shooting game birds at all, i just tend to see myself as a bit of a gentleman, and since i dont need to provide a pheasant to my family, as opposed to a couple of pidgeons, then i shouldnt impact myself against someone else's living if i don't have too.

If i were a bit worse off i wouldnt hesitate to start taking game birds, my family comes first, and my right to hunt comes from god, if it grows naturally in this country it's going to be in my pot, exept in the case of squirrels or other invasive spiecies then ill kill it no problem, i have no issues whatsoever with people killing whatever they want and would join in in any hunt about does'nt matter what it was, i would just leave all but a brace of pheasant to whoever i was hunting with (I'd need to keep some for myself ;-) ) and i could still be tempted if there was a nice shot at a game bird about too.

So basically if theres lots of animals about and i can get what i want from pidgeons squirrels and rabbits, i will, if theres not too much about ill have whatever i can


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

I voted for target shooting.


----------



## me :-B (Oct 22, 2011)

target shooting, but plan to hunt eventually


----------



## SilentRobo (Nov 8, 2011)

Target shooting mostly!


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Target and plinking would have to be my vote, but hunting is my primary objective...it`s an important part of my life, and the game meat tastes great!


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Me carnivore and I hunt for tasty little vittles on my little 20 acre ranchette in the middle of nowhere whenever/whatever season is open. I enjoy target shooting with the slingshot, but honestly I do most of it so that I can hit dinner when the chance arises.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Hunting I cause I like unprocessed meat I hunt almost everyday and I never practice target shooting


----------

